# منتديات الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد Quality Assurance and Accreditation > الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد >  كتاب هام جدا في إدارة الجودة الشاملة TQM text with cases

## أمجد خليفة

[align=center]
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 

*أقدم اليوم هذا الكتاب الرائع والمفيد لكل اخواني الفضلاء اعضاء المنتدى وهو عن ادارة الجودة الشاملة وعنوان الكتاب TQM text with cases والكتاب ذو مادة علمية قيمة ومفيدة وإليكم الرابط :* 

*http://www.4shared.com/document/517OE1Mr/TQM_text_with_cases.html*

*نفع الله به الجميع* 
[/align]

----------


## أم خطاب

شكرا
أمتحنت به قبل عدة ايام نظام ادارة الجودة الشاملة كثير حلو ومفيد

----------

